# New beginner but very very eager to learn!! :-)



## Zestormwish (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi!
I have been floating around here for a bit, I really enjoying reading all the different posts and advice, but I have now finally plucked up the courage to join you all (please be nice!!)!

A little about me:
I am classically trained on the piano... but gave it up years ago.. wish I never did now!!

I have been taking classical vocal lessons for just under a year now (started Jan-Feb this year) after years of wanting to do so. I have improved in leaps a bounds over the year and I know I have a natural nack for music as such, but I am not that naive to think that is all I need! I have a range that sits around C3 to A5 (can go to a high c but is a working progress for it to come naturally without straining) and am looking to expand more!!

I am VERY fascinated in classical music which I think people think is odd from where I am from (I don't come from a classical supportive background.. or money for that matter) and my age.

Over time I would like to come on here and ask little questions I guess I can not figure out myself or from others and also make some friends that have similar tastes so I don't feel like such a loner with this passion ;-)....
With saying that I would ask you all for someone with a new, fresh but, very eager mind... a student of classical music what pieces would you recommend that I just listen to (not sing) for inspiration?


Thank you for your time
Take Care
:-D


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Really, start anywhere, with an era, a specific composer, genre (Symphony / concerto / tone poem / chamber music / string quartets, etc.)

BUT, if you already have any particular pieces or a composer -- things you like, it might help in 'tailoring' further suggestions for you. Many here are quite considerate and good at that 

Schubert ~ Adagio from the quintet in C





Francis Poulenc ~ Sextuor, for piano and wind quintet













Arthur Honneger ~ Pastorale d'ete





Manuel de Falla ~ Nights in the Gardens of Spain


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

PetrB said:


> Really, start anywhere, with an era, a specific composer, genre (Symphony / concerto / tone poem / chamber music / string quartets, etc.)
> 
> BUT, if you already have any particular pieces or a composer -- things you like, it might help in 'tailoring' further suggestions for you. Many here are quite considerate and good at that
> 
> ...


Nice, well rounded references.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lukecash12 said:


> Nice, well rounded references.


Well, thanks. Let's wait and see what the OPoster thinks of 'em


----------



## Zestormwish (Oct 11, 2012)

Firstly I am sorry it has taken me so long to reply, I am in the middle of studies and nearing to the end of the year is very frantic!
But thank you soooo much for the links, I absolutely love them!!
I am going to really sit down and study them over the next week and if you don't mind let you know what comes to me
Once again thank you for your time
:-D
Take Care


----------

